# My Tanks



## Skeetz (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice! Can't wait to see the complete River Tank!


----------



## KribsDirect (Nov 15, 2013)

Skeetz said:


> Nice! Can't wait to see the complete River Tank!



I agree, this one will be the most interesting of all! Good eye! Nice depth! :icon_smil


----------



## CoffeeLove (Oct 31, 2012)

I usually don't like river rock but yours looks amazing

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Compass (Jul 18, 2014)

Thank you guys very much. It has taken me months to get to this point. Sadly it will take me quite a bit longer to finish it. Right now I'm doing a fishless cycle but I don't have the money currently available for my lights. I want the Satellite USA LEDs. So I'm saving up for those while the cycle is working it's magic, then once I get it I will start to add plants and grow algae. I plan on working in Crypt spiralis into the right side of the tank to cover up the powerheads and then scatter anubias and buce throughout the rest of the tank. After the cost of lights and buce (lol) I'll have to save up again for fish. So I'm in it for the long haul!


----------



## CoffeeLove (Oct 31, 2012)

Idk how stuck you are on the idea of leds but t5hos offer so much more bang for the buck

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Compass (Jul 18, 2014)

CoffeeLove said:


> Idk how stuck you are on the idea of leds but t5hos offer so much more bang for the buck


I have looked into them, but I feel like the overall cost will be offset by two things. LEDs don't run as hot. Or at least the kind I want do not run as hot as T5s do. Since this is a temperate tank, outside heat is something I wish to avoid. This might be nominal but I'd rather go ahead with the LEDs instead of finding out after I buy T5s that they are too hot. Second I don't want to have to change out light bulbs all the time. 

But that is just my thought process. I know t5s have a cheaper upfront cost.


----------



## CoffeeLove (Oct 31, 2012)

Lights aren't gonna heat your tank up. Not like it's a 600watt hps. What happens when an led goes out? They don't last a lifetime. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Compass (Jul 18, 2014)

CoffeeLove said:


> Lights aren't gonna heat your tank up. Not like it's a 600watt hps. What happens when an led goes out? They don't last a lifetime.


Hmmm true true. Things to ponder. I'm still a ways off on getting lights, either way. I'll do some more reading and compare the two a bit more.


----------



## CoffeeLove (Oct 31, 2012)

Leds are nice no doubt about that tho. I like the way they shimmer

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## thefishnoob (Jul 12, 2014)

Im laughing at that balanced rock on the last one. Its really funny looking. Nice tanks!


----------



## Compass (Jul 18, 2014)

LOL thanks. Yeah it's only there to weigh down the DW. But who knows, it might become part of the final scape. I can grow some emmersed plants on top of it.


----------



## Mark.burns43 (Jun 12, 2014)

Very nice tanks. Leds have come a way where t5ho get weakened as the days go, most led fixtures have 35000 life hrs plus and stay strong till the day they die. Either way its money spent I've used both and its what u prefer as too looks of the light produced .keep us posted


----------



## ooosparkeyooo (Sep 20, 2014)

Your a great aquascaper!


----------

